# amazon flex warehouse



## Limovan (Jun 29, 2015)

Where is the warehouse located at. I just want to know where it's located. .


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Limovan said:


> Where is the warehouse located at. I just want to know where it's located. .


So if you want our help you will have to help us out buddy. What city are you in? Whats the warehouse number? If you have already seleceted a warehouse the app should navigate you where you need to go.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Limovan said:


> Where is the warehouse located at. I just want to know where it's located. .


Near an airport.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> What city are you in? Whats the warehouse number?


no, no, no....This is half the fun, trying to guess. 
(just like where's my Uber pax)

LimoVan, don't tell us anything...
we're actually good at stuff like this.

Okay, Folcroft, PA You're near South Philly.

PHLX drivers take it from from here...
....where does he need to go ?


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

Limovan said:


> Where is the warehouse located at. I just want to know where it's located. .


It's right over there.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Limovan said:


> Where is the warehouse located at. I just want to know where it's located. .


https://trustfile.avalara.com/resources/amazon-warehouse-locations/


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

UTX1 said:


> no, no, no....This is half the fun, trying to guess.
> (just like where's my Uber pax)
> 
> LimoVan, don't tell us anything...
> ...


You ARE good! I knew that, but I grew up about 3 miles away.


----------



## Limovan (Jun 29, 2015)

I forgot the obvious lol. I thought they were in my county. I saw truck's in my area. .


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Limovan said:


> I forgot the obvious lol. I thought they were in my county. I saw truck's in my area. .


Follow them! Just try not to be seen as they have been known to move operations in the middle of the night once they feel they've been discovered.
They used to be in the Macdade Mall and had to move and share hangar space at Boeing.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> https://trustfile.avalara.com/resources/amazon-warehouse-locations/


Not really helpful for flex. Our warehouse is nowhere near the one listed on that page (though I gather it used to be there)


----------

